# Tarantulas and Scorpions



## Drasar (Aug 20, 2009)

I also have 14 Tarantulas of 11 different species, 10 Scorpions of 2 different species, A huge colony of Dubia Roaches, about a dozen Hissing Cockroaches, a ton of crickets and meal worms...Looking to get a snake soon and maybe Large Lizard too...and...and...LOL


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

Oh goodness! I don't think those would make good pets for me, I HATE bugs!


----------



## Drasar (Aug 20, 2009)

I have a friend that will hold my Spiders but is terrified of Rats and Mice...Laughs ;D But I am definatly a Bug person...Just got 2 new Baby Greenbottle Blue Tarantulas today and was so excited I was almost jumping up and down :


----------



## MissHinasaki (Jul 29, 2009)

I used to have scorpions, or I should say my dad did. They were a little too boring for me. I'd love to get some hissing cockroaches, though!


----------



## Drasar (Aug 20, 2009)

I got my Roaches from http://www.blaberus.com/index.html


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

That is funny.  I don't know what it is about bugs, they just always get me freaking out.


----------



## Drasar (Aug 20, 2009)

I used to be afraid of bees and wasps and the like before I got into the Hobby..now I find them interesting and cool ;D


----------



## MissHinasaki (Jul 29, 2009)

I always used to like insects and spiders when I was younger (just don't like them in my bed or on my wall). I would catch them and keep them in a terrarium. I could get the spiders to eat but not really anything else. :-\ I'd always let them go at the end of the day.

Twice I've caught praying mantises and have keep them for a few weeks. My first was a large female who laid an egg sac but sadly died after awhile (they don't seem to live much longer after laying eggs, I've gathered) but unfortunately the babies hatched in the winter since the temperature in my house was so much higher than outside so they all died because we couldn't feed them. They were really cute and just looked like tiny little mantises! ^_^ There was somewhere around 200 we estimated.

Last year I caught a male praying mantis and kept him a tupperware dish (he was smaller, that's how I knew he was a male) for about a week while I was looking for a terrarium for him, but couldn't find one at the pet store around here so I let him go.

They're really fascinating animals! I love to watch them eat.


----------



## 3pidemic (Feb 22, 2009)

MissHinasaki said:


> Twice I've caught praying mantises and have keep them for a few weeks. My first was a large female who laid an egg sac but sadly died after awhile (they don't seem to live much longer after laying eggs, I've gathered) but unfortunately the babies hatched in the winter since the temperature in my house was so much higher than outside so they all died because we couldn't feed them. They were really cute and just looked like tiny little mantises! ^_^ There was somewhere around 200 we estimated.
> 
> Last year I caught a male praying mantis and kept him a tupperware dish (he was smaller, that's how I knew he was a male) for about a week while I was looking for a terrarium for him, but couldn't find one at the pet store around here so I let him go.
> 
> They're really fascinating animals! I love to watch them eat.


Praying mantises are awesome! You can buy egg sacs at places like home depot (or you used to be able to) to put in your garden for pest control. When I get a house with a big yard I want to get one just so I can have them running around all over the place.


----------



## trentrules (Aug 2, 2009)

I don't have any, but would love to have some roaches. They're my favorite bugs. I just love them. You can't find earrings or anything with cockroach themes though. It makes me kind of sad. I'd buy some in a heartbeat. 
I'd also like to have either a scorpion or a tarantula, but at the moment, I have enough pets to take care of.


----------



## Drasar (Aug 20, 2009)

I've had a lot of Mantids...my problem is after they hatch the babies are so small I don't have anything they can eat...I was told fruitflies but I don't want to get into raising yet another type of feeder colony.


----------



## MissaBees (Aug 27, 2009)

I love my tarantula! I know they freak people out... and honestly I was an aracniphobe for the longest time, which is why I have one in the first place. I felt bad for being afraid of spiders and so I spent a couple years getting over it and the final step was to get one as a pet and be able to handle her and everything. Now I'm rather attached... xD


----------



## Drasar (Aug 20, 2009)

I love Arachnids...I have a room full ;D


----------



## trentrules (Aug 2, 2009)

That's interesting, Missabees, that's exactly how my mother got into rats. My first rat bit her, (right down to the bone), and she started to become afraid of them. Se decided to get one as a pet to overcome the fear. Now she has twelve.


----------



## thunderstarstruk (Oct 26, 2009)

fruit flies you can keep in a test tube, you can order them from carolina lab supplier too.. we raised them for a bio experiment in AP bio... (we let them go afterwards, we were just breeding them ) and theyre SO low maintenance. I'd go for it


----------



## toby (May 11, 2009)

im afraid anything with more than 4 legs kinda freaks me out. ;D


----------



## Junebug! (Aug 4, 2009)

Spiders freak me out, but I suppose I could learn to live with them if I didn't freak out everytime I saw one :


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

*squees* Hissing Roaches!

Only the single best insect pet, them and mantids and throned devils lol.

I had one for 6 years, his name was Hisser. (I was 5 when he was named) and he was the funnest guy.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I begged my mom to let me have a Hissing roach xD
She was clear that no roaches in her home lol.
They are so cool, I wanted to name it walter because my school Principles name was Walter Roach


----------



## Drasar (Aug 20, 2009)

Some of my Hissers are almost as big as turtles now...so I'm thinking paint their backs green and tell your Mom they are turtles LOL


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Mine was a little guy, about 3 inches long. Lol. 

And I meant to say Thorned Devils, not throned. WTH? Lol.


----------



## wynny (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh dear, I'm defineatly not a bug person. It took 6 months to get my one rat, I know you're suppose to get pairs but that's all my mom would allow. Even then I wouldn't have gotten my rat unless the baby one I saved wouldn't have died. Poor thing...But really what do you do with bugs?


----------



## toby (May 11, 2009)

id never be able to sleep with those in the house. ;D


----------



## Drasar (Aug 20, 2009)

Everybody has their Fears and their loves...I spend hours watching my Bugs...and to see a Tarantula grow into a huge "Monster" from a 1/8" little spider that looks no different from a common house Spider is kinda a thrill...My Mother is Terrified of my Rats and doesn't even want me to talk about them in front of her...but when I went on vacation she once came over and watered Mt Tarantulas...Before I had the Scorpions and Roaches LOL ;D


----------



## illmithra (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh I'm so jealous. I love spiders and scorpions, but we sadly can't import here so I can't have some of the beautiful ones you are able to have as pets. But I have had a few from here as pets, I find them fascinating to watch. 

I used to love bugs as a kid.  I would always have a little plastic aquarium with SOME kind of bug in it. lol. Now I work on a farm that breeds insects for pet food, I find it funny now to look back and see how I used to play with bugs as a kid and now I still am. 

My ratties love it because I bring them home treats from work and occasionally I'll take one to work with me and they think it's a smorgasbord. lol, but they don't like it when I tell them they've had enough. 

Do you have piccies of your scorps? I would love to see them.


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

I am SO JEALOUS. I've wanted a tarantula since I was 7 years old. I'm 16 now, and still, no tarantula. I love that some live for so long and you only have to feed them occasionally, right? they're so cute too! Can't wait till I have a place of my own, I'm definitely gettin' one.


----------

